# Waterproofing basement with Liquid EPDM



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

Here in an installation on concrete. Liquid EPDM can be applied to both vertical or horizontal surfaces. It waterproofs immediately upon application. It is the only roof sealant we have ever heard of that takes ponding water 365 days a year. Visits us at https://www.epdmcoatings.com
Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vPv6VH3eds


----------



## TheRomanGuy (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks good, thank for your video guide.


----------



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

TheRomanGuy said:


> Looks good, thank for your video guide.


always welcome


----------



## abileneconcrete (Mar 3, 2019)

Will have to check this out for our company Abilene Concrete.


----------

